# GS3 steam pressure



## Nod (Sep 7, 2013)

Hey I thought I would post in case anyone ever ended up wondering about this situation. Looking back now it seems really obvious but I am delighted so thought I'd post.

I was finding it very hard to steam milk as I always use a 250ml jug. I do find it much easier if I use a bigger jug but I am reticent to waste a lot of milk. For this reason I really wanted to persevere in being able to consistently do milk in a 250 ml jug. I looked at the steam knife and other options but then remembered that I can adjust the steam pressure on the GS3. Despite looking on the Internet I couldn't get an answer on whether I was able to adjust the steam temperature on the machine to solve this problem. I even emailed La Marzocco but didn't hear anything. In the end, I looked in the manual and reducing the temperature of the boiler (as you would obviously predict) does reduce the pressure. I've now dropped the temperature meaning I have one bar of pressure for steam and it's perfect for small volumes of milk. If things carry on, I may even end of entering next year's latte art competition.


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

What steam tip are you using Nod? With all the varieties from one to 5 hole I would have thought one would suit yu more. On the Veloce, I could use a 4 hole tip and steam perfectly, very small amounts amounts as in 60 mms.....but I struggle with such small quantities on the Nota.


----------



## Nod (Sep 7, 2013)

Good thinking - I guess that would have been the other approach. I have a 4 hole steam tip. I assume 0.09mm but not sure...


----------



## Nod (Sep 7, 2013)

If the problem re-emerges I'll give that a try although I like the idea of using the standard gear that comes with the machine. With the reduced pressure i think I am now sorted...


----------

